# Tractor seat Ford 3000



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I replaced my tractor seat and found this funny bolt attaching to the front hole that is over my hydraulics/ rear end. I could not figure out what it did for the seat and was wondering if it had a function for the hydraulics since it dipped down into the hydraulics. I replaced it with the standard bolts shown and the end result is shown. Does anyone think that long strange bolt is needed?


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

According to the parts diagram and list, item #11 is a plunger guide so I would say it is probably needed.

HTH,

Mark


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

I would put it back


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I pulled the pin from the front side of that plate and the parts diagram shows it should have come from the back side closest to the draft control. The front hole takes a stud. I will replace the pin back in the right hole (back side of tractor) 
My new questions
Can I replace the stud with a bolt (front side)?
What does that pin in the back hole do? Does it have to be adjusted?


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you guys so much for your advice to replace that pin. I now know at least one thing it does. Before I changed it out, the pin was mistakingly placed in the front hole where a simple stud should have gone and a bolt was used in the back hole where the pin should have gone (prior owner, not me). When I tried to engage the PTO it would grind gears and never engage. I would have to start the engine with the PTO engaged. I tried many many times to get it to engage with the engine running with no success. After putting the pin in the correct hole, i can now engage my PTO with the engine running and there is no grinding of gears. 
If you can't engage your PTO with engine running, check the rear seat bolt and make sure it has the pin in place.


----------

